# Egg collection today for egg share (1st share program)



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi ladies
I had egg collection today following an egg share cycle, got 26 eggs, so 13 each which is way better response than my first cycle...
But due to fluid my embryos will be a freeze for all... Just praying that as many make it to day 5 to be frozen. Not sure whether to feel excited or nervous.

Also did you write a letter of good will when you did the program? I'm keen to write something but unsure of what I should put. I'm over the moon that my recipient got a good result and has something to work with 

praying that I don't have OHSS, to have 10 days of Buserelin to help manage symptoms x


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi jaja,

Great number of eggs, well done you! Sorry to hear that you may have ohss, hope you feel better soon. 

Yes I wrote a letter of goodwill but I can't remember what I wrote! My form had two sections - one was a smaller section for me to say something to the prenrs and the other was much more in depth to be held on my file with hfea I think. I just googled to get ideas


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Got news today that all 4 embies made it to blastocyst so I believe I've got two top grade, and two not so good. 5AA, 4AA, 2x 3BB. 
Can you shed any light on these headings?
I'm just so pleased that they made it to blastocysts and have been frozen as I've felt horrid since EC on Thursday due to OHSS... Ovaries are the size of oranges apparently 
No fun! 

I believe my recipient is having FET due to timings of her cycle not falling in line with mine.
So keen to find out how she gets on

Best wishes to you all x


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Well done on getting 4! I'm not quite at EC stage yet so the gradings are all a mystery to me but they sound good  How long do you have to wait for an FET?


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks Pollita 
I'm near sure I've to wait for AF, then can start planning
I want to wait until I don't feel so rubbish with this OHSS


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi all I was wandering if you could help me with my fsh levels. I am looking to egg share and I know I have to meet certain criteria my fsh levels are 2.04 is this good or bad? 
Thanks


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Loopyloo
My clinic asked for my AMH level to be done to determine if I could share
My AMH indicated PCO as it was a huge 52!

Hope this helps x


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank for reply haha  I'm not sure if they did mine I had bloods done at gp and they said evry thing was fine but I had slightly high progesterone  levels i have no idea what this means either. Going to have bloods done again in 2 weeks so hopefully will get some more info xx


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Don't know where haha came from sorry


----------

